# The mother of all wild pigs



## krefft (Mar 21, 2009)

This was sent to me by a friend today. Not sure where it's from ....pretty amazing though


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 21, 2009)

What a PIG,that would have to be the biggest Pig ive seen,interesting to find out where it was taken....


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

there just minature people... lol

nah i was watching a docco about gigantic wild pigs overseas, i was so shocked to see some that they have found i never new they could reach such crazy sizes


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice photoshop work


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 21, 2009)

Something about it says South Africa to me. Either way that has to be the biggest one Ive seen a pic of or heard about; I once shot a 148kg pig in Koscuiszko but that just isnt in the same league.


----------



## cockney red (Mar 21, 2009)

Eurasian Wild Boar, probably Eastern Europe.


----------



## kandi (Mar 21, 2009)

that thing is massive!!! one mother pig i would like one of the tusks!! very impressive


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 21, 2009)

The photo's were taken in Turkey, and they look pretty real to me.
The pigs down there get Huge!

Would of kept them in bacon for a week or two! LOL!


----------



## funcouple (Mar 21, 2009)

thats a huge boar or very small men


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's some more pic's for you.

http://www.ask.com/bar?q=Nature+tou...2&u=http://www.naturetours.com.tr/battue.html

Neil


----------



## boxhead (Mar 21, 2009)

they work for maccas


----------



## method (Mar 21, 2009)

Would help if they wern't sitting 10 metres behind th epig making it look extremely massive


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

After you take into account, that the people in the pic are sitting 2 to 3 meters behind the pig.
Of course its gonna look like a monster 
To me, It looks about avg to the ones ive seen up north.


----------



## krefft (Mar 21, 2009)

His hand is resting on the pigs head. So that would make arm 9 meters long...That's even more amazing than this pretty average pig then!


----------



## PhilK (Mar 21, 2009)

His hand isn't actually touching the pig.. They are sitting further back.

Look at the second photo, and look at the leaves of the weeds it's lying on. They are also 'huge'. It's a big pig, but not as big as it seem from the photos - the leaves are the key


----------



## method (Mar 21, 2009)

If his hand was resting on the pigs head the depth of field would be the same


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think I'm going outback for a while!!! (shudder)


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2009)

method said:


> Would help if they wern't sitting 10 metres behind th epig making it look extremely massive



I'll second that, but they do get pretty huge.


----------



## zulu (Mar 21, 2009)

*re The*

That pig running at you would be like an eclipse,its a whopper! :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2009)

It is the standard fisherman trick, put your victim closer to the camera than the person. In this case it is so obvious I'm surprised anyone has fallen for it


----------



## mark83 (Mar 21, 2009)

wow thats massive


----------



## andyscott (Mar 22, 2009)

fuscus said:


> it is the standard fisherman trick, put your victim closer to the camera than the person. In this case it is so obvious i'm surprised anyone has fallen for it


 

100%


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> It is the standard fisherman trick, put your victim closer to the camera than the person. In this case it is so obvious I'm surprised anyone has fallen for it



Wow. And I thought I was being really sneaky.


----------



## steve86 (Mar 22, 2009)

but the is not back that far.


----------



## steve86 (Mar 22, 2009)

but the car is not back that far.


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Def a uropean pig, think my dogs would prob run the other way with there tails between there legs if they come across that.


----------



## cockney red (Mar 22, 2009)

Probably weighs 500 lbs, regardless of where the pygmies are in relation to it
I've seen these babies hunted in Portugal, by my mate and his dogs. They are awesome.


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Just reading the mag that this pic is in and no matter what it is a huge hog. There is an article in there saying that Ussurisky boars reach weights over 320kg (time to pack the dogs up and head overseas)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Woah. Thats All I can say. Wow :shock:


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2009)

Pigs can get that bigg if not bigger here too. I have seen the head of one that was said to be around 300kg.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a damn BIG pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 22, 2009)

If I mention a pig called "Rodney" would anyone know who I am talking about?


----------



## jessb (Mar 22, 2009)

Some pretty clever use of perspective there!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 22, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Eurasian Wild Boar, probably Eastern Europe.



def the states..notice what side the steering wheel is on...and only in the states is where u would find photos like this.lol.


----------



## LauraM (Mar 22, 2009)

krefft said:


> His hand is resting on the pigs head. So that would make arm 9 meters long...That's even more amazing than this pretty average pig then!


the hand isnt actually on the pig you can easily tell... and the pigs mouth is open like the same amount in every photo...


----------



## jessb (Mar 22, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> def the states..notice what side the steering wheel is on....


 
...they drive on that side in Continental Europe too!


----------

